# Four Seasons Aviara -- what is best location in the resort?



## nj2mom (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi!  

We were lucky enough to get an exchange into the FSA in February.  We will have a 1 BR unit. 

Which "neighborhood" is better,  Summit or Meadow, for a family with children?  Is there any particular unit or area I should request to get a great view?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kapish (Dec 23, 2006)

*With kids ... Meadows area is highly recommended...*

The kids playground is near the Meadows buildings, and that is where the main resort lobby and check-in areas are. It may not be a bad idea to request a unit in the Meadows (call ahead and make the request!) Near the kids playground there is a tennis court, badminton court and a volleyball court. One of the three (or is it 4?) pools is right next to the lobby. They also have a bar and restaurant. For R&R you could just live at that pool *all day!

*Link to my FSA trip report


----------



## myip (Dec 24, 2006)

Starbuck coffee is in the Summit and it is a walking distance to the hotel.  Summit has a view.


----------



## barndweller (Dec 25, 2006)

Manoj,
I loved your trip report on FSA. I have an exchange in October for a 1 bedroom. My DH & I will be celebrating our 39th anniversary. This will be a trip for just us. Can you recommend any room requests and places to eat and day trips? Since we have a Friday check-in and a very long drive from our home I'm thinking of flying into San Diego & renting a car for the week. We've been to San Diego several times but never Carlsbad.
TIA, Julie


----------



## nj2mom (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks, Kapisch!

I loved your trip report too.  Do you have any other recommendations?  Are there any family friendly restaurants nearby that you would recommend?


----------



## Eli Mairs (Dec 30, 2006)

Kapish:

We have an exchange to this resort for the last two weeks in February. We've had two notices from I.I. recently about construction at the resort.
Could you please tell me what is going on? Will it impact our stay? Is there a particular section of the resort we should request, or avoid?
Any information would be appreciated.
Bye the way, your photos were beautiful.
Thanks.
Eli


----------



## kapish (Dec 30, 2006)

*Link to resort layout & Info. on Construction*

Thank you all for the kind words regarding my pictures. I will try to get the answers for you from folks who had stayed there recently. (I was at FSA in December 2005.)

Here are some relevant information about FSA from our discussions on the  www.WMOwners.COM forum:
*Map/ Resort layout: *


			
				javanite on  www.wmowners.com said:
			
		

> http://www.fourseasons.com/residence_clubs/aviara/index.html
> Click on Site Plan | Click on 2 bedroom floor plan to see the 2 BR floor plan



*Information about construction etc: *


			
				 "strawbears wmowners.com" said:
			
		

> They were replacing the 'bridge' that goes from parking lot direct across to the second level of ONE of the villas in Summits. I'm sure it's done by now. HOWEVER they are working on the area between the Meadows and the Hotel with large earth moving machines etc everyday. The short road from Meadows to Summits is closed most of each day and you have to take the long way around. They will not be done with that construction for quite awhile as they are apparently putting in more villas.
> 
> Summits is on the hill and so everything except the walkways in front of each villa is up or down. However there are great views out of most of the units and the coffee house at the pool serves Starbucks coffees and hot drinks along with pastries. (but they aren't really a full Starbucks) One of the units near us had several young kids wiht them and they rode their bikes up and down the pathway from villa to villa but there wasn't much else for them to do or places for them to go. One pool in the area. Very close walk to the hotel to use their pools or restaurants or just to look around.
> 
> ...



Some more information, regarding restaurants etc. is available at this thread on www.wmowners.com
Hope this helps. If ou have further questions please ask. I have put in a call of help to my buddies who had stayed at the Four Seasons Aviara in the last 2 months!


----------



## cruisin (Dec 30, 2006)

I was there for 2 weeks, dec 9-23, There was work being done on the hillside because of erosion. I did not see any building construction going on while there. This did not bother us at all, we were staying in summit. It blocked the road down to meadows sometimes, and that is where you check in. You just have to drive around. We have 4 boys 7-12 and summits was great for us. they would walk to the hotel and use the game room there. Also the kids for all seasons runs fri 1-5, and sat-sun  9-5  at the hotel. It is free for kids up to 12. during our last week it was open everyday 9-5. You have to stay on site, but all kids enjoyed when they went. Kids buy lunch off of room service menu 17-$23, but ours never stayed for lunch. Meadows has a bigger pool, better snack bar, but a lot more people. Summit pool was empty except for us northwest folk. Meadows has a kids play area with junglegym, also right next to croquet, tennis ($fee), Baketball hoop. We would stay in summits again because we used the hotel so much and it was a short walk downhill. Meadows is a little hike up a steeper hill, but FSA will shuttle you anytime. We had coffee in the lounge at night and listened to live music which they have every evening. Cheap $8 date with my wife while kids played in an excellent free game room downstairs. Food was too expensive for us. $20 hamburgers. Costco is right down the hill 5 minutes away.
My family really likes the major chain restaurants, and every single one is within 20 minutes. Really nice shopping close by at the forum shops. Also a premium outlet mall is 10 minutes away.


----------



## pennbo (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi, Kapish asked me to drop in and share what I can about FSA. We were just there a month ago and I'll try to answer your questions. 

First- Nice Restaurants. Many!! Depends on what your price range is and how far you want to drive. Jake's in Del Mar (20-30 min) is on the beach with glass windows and lights on the surf. They have excellent seafood. Dress code is pretty much standard Californian- jeans to jewels. There are plenty of others closer as well- just ask the concierge. 

Family Restaurants- LOTS, all within about a 5-10 min drive. There are the standard chain restaurants near the freeway exit and lots more independents inland a ways. Again the concierge should be able to recommend something. Don't be shy about telling them your price range. You'll get better results that way and no unpleasant surprises!

The construction noise was not evident to us in our Summit condo. They are very well insulated so unless you have the door or window open you hear almost nothing from the outside. Of course we were also there on a holiday so no one was working on the long weekend. They told us they don't start very early (8am) and they are done by 4pm. If you are out and about during the day you'll probably never know they are there. The only real impact is that you cannot go from Meadows directly to the hotel but must go the long way around by side streets during the day. At night it is open. The shuttle will take you and runs approx every 15 min all day from early until late. Not much impact on Summits unless you want to go to the Tennis Club or kids playground which are both next door to the Meadows.

Units for romance. If we were to go again we would ask for one of the upstairs units in Summits overlooking the Batiquitos Lagoon. The units overlooking the main public road are noisy if you are on the balcony. I don't think any of the Meadows villas would have a particularly exceptional view. 

Stuff to do- go to Four Seasons excellent and extensive site:
http://www.fourseasons.com/aviara/attractions.html
As much info as anyone needs! Check out the pictures as well but they are all of the hotel and grounds. Cruise around through the links for lots of info. 
To see the Residence Club villas go here:
http://www.fourseasons.com/residence_clubs/aviara/index.html
There aren't many pictures of them. The pic of the balcony is from one of the Summits units. 
You'll find a resort map link here:
http://www.fourseasons.com/aviara/hotel_fact_sheet.html

I hope some of this helps!! It's a beautiful and relaxing place. Enjoy!


----------



## steve1000 (Dec 31, 2006)

The Meadows have many units with beautiful views overlooking the gorgeous golf course. For families, I think the Meadows would be the preferable location because of the larger swimming pool and the proximity to the playground area but, frankly, you can't go wrong in any location.


----------



## wilma (Dec 31, 2006)

steve1000 said:


> The Meadows have many units with beautiful views overlooking the gorgeous golf course. For families, I think the Meadows would be the preferable location because of the larger swimming pool and the proximity to the playground area but, frankly, you can't go wrong in any location.



I disagree, there are several bad units too close to the road in the Summits area. We asked to be moved from our original unit in the Summits as it overlooked a busy street. The road noise was terrible and you couldn't sit on the balcony with all the noise. We found the Meadows much quieter.


----------



## kapish (Jan 1, 2007)

*Building 26 had quieter units with great views!*

I have heard a number of people complaining about the units in the Summit section - especially those closer to the street (and away from the hotel and the pool...) because of street noise. 

We stayed in building 26, in the Summit section, very close to the hotel and the pool, and away from the street, and it was very quiet and had a fantastic view!





​ Here is the view from our villa in building 26 of the Summits.  
The Meadows buildings are seen, and the Batiquitos Lagoon is seen in the  distance. (View straight out of the balcony of our unit.)





​ View from the balcony, at an angle (towards North-West.) The buildings are part of the Four Seasons Hotel. We used to leisurely eat breakfast on the balcony and watch the Four Seasons shuttles go up and down the hill every few minutes... (BTW, this road is part of the resort and mostly quiet. The noisy street is the public road at the back (East) of the resort.)


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm not Kapish but I live very close to Aviara -- there is a shopping mall on El Camino Real with a Greek Corner Restaurant that is kid friendly (also a Von's for your grocery shopping, bagel shop, bbq steak cafe and a terrific library and theater).  That is about 5 min. from the resort. Go out main entrance and turn right on Aviara.  Shopping center will be on left just before El Camino Real.


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 1, 2007)

kapish: what timeshare did you trade or method to get into Aviara?


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 1, 2007)

kapish: I just read your WM report -- please explain to a WM green owner what I should do to get Aviara for 4000 WM credits. I'm the one who went to Figi and conversed with you about that wonderful place.  I will have excess credits in 2007.


----------



## kapish (Jan 1, 2007)

Cathyb said:


> kapish: I just read your WM report -- please explain to a WM green owner what I should do to get Aviara for 4000 WM credits. I'm the one who went to Figi and conversed with you about that wonderful place.  I will have excess credits in 2007.


Hi Cathy, I remember you and I enjoyed your Fiji report and subsequent posts on that thread.  I am also looking forward to your next trip report (to Singapore etc. )

I used the "deposit first" method to exchange into FSA. I called the exchange department and requested them to  deposit a 3000 credit blue WM week. (Trendwest charges us an additional 1000 credits on top of that to make the deposit into II, so the total cost is 4K WM credits.)

You can exchange into any resort and any unit size, brought up using this deposited week! This is how I was able to reserve my FSA week.:whoopie:


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 1, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 2, 2007)

Kapish: Few more questions on WM deposit: (1) Call up which exchange co - II, RCI or the Worldmark phone contact?  (2) Do you have to have the blue week first or tell them just to deposit the 3000 point blue week -- please explain this a little more. It is confusing to me. (3) Once the exchange company does this then you go online and search?  Thank you -- like I said, I am really a beginner in understanding WM techniques.


----------



## nj2mom (Jan 2, 2007)

Thank you all for the great information!  

Kapish, your pictures are excellent... I think we will request Summits because I know our kids will LOVE hanging out at the hotel/game room and it seems more convnenient for that.

Pennbo -- thanks for the four seasons map link... I swear I was all over their website but I didn't see it.  Now I have a much better idea...

Cathyb... thanks for all of the great local info.  We will definitely want to do some grocery shopping and,  although I would prefer to avoid the chain restaurants,  I'm sure my kids will want to check them out!

We will be "out and about" quite a bit as my kids are big on theme parks / zoos,  etc.  

I will post a review when we return.


----------



## kapish (Jan 2, 2007)

Cathyb said:


> Kapish: Few more questions on WM deposit: (1) Call up which exchange co - II, RCI or the Worldmark phone contact?  (2) Do you have to have the blue week first or tell them just to deposit the 3000 point blue week -- please explain this a little more. It is confusing to me. (3) Once the exchange company does this then you go online and search?  Thank you -- like I said, I am really a beginner in understanding WM techniques.


Cathy, here are the answers to your questions:
Telephone WM at 1-877-484-3258 and ask to speak to the Exchange Department.
You don't need to have a blue week. One of the blue weeks in WM inventory will be given to the exchange company. (blue studio 4000 credits, blue 1 BR: 5000 credits)
Yes. It will take anywhere from 2 weeks to 6 weeks for your week to show up on line at the exchange company's website.
More details on spacebanking and searching are available on www.wmowners.com: 
Exchange Basics
Tutorial: II Search Functions
*nj2mom: *Have a great time at FSA, one of the finest resorts in California! As you have seen on my FSA thread, my vacation experience was enhanced with the help of all my friends on www.wmowners.com, especially those who had stayed at FSA earlier. It was fun to post stories and pictures and getting their responses while we were staying at the resort.:whoopie:


----------



## HudsHut (Jan 3, 2007)

nj2mom:
We were in Carlsbad in September; this time we stayed at Grand Pacific Palisades, but we were at Four Seasons a couple of years ago.

A great seafood place is King's Fish House:
http://www.kingsfishhouse.com/locations_carlsbad.html
on Paseo del Norte, directly across the street from the outlet mall.

Our table ordered
Macadamia nut encrusted halibut
Scallops
Salmon
everything was delicious.

***
There is a Jimbo's natural food store (very similar to Whole Foods) nearby.
There is a Daphne's Greek restaurant and a Panera bread (sandwich/soup/salad) restaurant nearby.
In the outlet mall, there are a few restaurants too. I only remember the Panda Express.
For very good Mexican food, go to Fidel's, free parking right underneath the Carlsbad Inn. It's in the heart of Carlsbad Village, very near the beach.

Cheers,
Maria


----------



## nj2mom (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks hudshut.  The seafood place sounds great,  one of my kids is a seafood nut, as are my husband and I!  The other one,  however,  sticks to a very limited menu:  pasta,  chicken nuggets,  pizza,  etc.  Do you remember if there was a kids menu or a few non-seafood choices?


----------



## HudsHut (Jan 3, 2007)

Found a sample menu at the site. Specials change daily. I see soup, salad, pasta, hamburger and sandwiches. I would call and ask if they could fax you a menu (while you're still home.) I don't recall if they had a child's menu.
http://www.kingsfishhouse.com/menu-main.html#goodstuff

The child might enjoy one of the sides (they call them "sidekicks").
Sauteed Fresh Spinach · Garden Vegetables · Parsley New Potatoes · Sweet Buttered Corn · Garlic Mashed Potatoes · Coleslaw · Steamed Jasmine Rice · French Fries · Homemade Macaroni and Cheese · Baked Potato


----------



## nj2mom (Feb 7, 2007)

as long as there are french fries,  he will be happy.  Thanks!

Getting excited now,  we leave next week!!


----------



## barndweller (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you to all for the great information. My Honey & I are really looking forward to this vacation & all your super tips & suggestions are such a big help.

nj2mom
Have a fantastic time. I sure hope this rainy weather we are having clears up for your trip!


----------

